
Twitter terminates DDoSecrets, falsely claims it may infect visitors - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/twitter-terminates-ddosecrets-and-falsely-claims-it-may-infect-visitors/
======
guerrilla
Here's Emma Best's full thread [1].

[1].
[https://twitter.com/NatSecGeek/status/1275554481510457351](https://twitter.com/NatSecGeek/status/1275554481510457351)

